# best ammo for ar-15



## tony parkinson (Mar 25, 2010)

anybody know what the best ammo is for predator hunting with a ar?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

The "best ammo" is pretty subjective. Whatever works for you in your hunting conditions would probably be your best. I would say the consensus here on PT would probably be 50 to 60 grain bullets. Personally, I prefer hollow point or ballistic tips in that range. Others here prefer soft points, some heavier, some lighter. I have seen other favorites in different posts but on average the 50 to 60 grains seem to be the most used loads. Hope this helps.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

One of the most accurate and best buys I have found is the Ultramax 55 grain balistic tip. The best I ever shot was the Hornady 55 grain but it is also very expensive. What ever shoots the best out of a paticular gun and performs as you need it to would be the best and each gun shoots each ammo different. ET


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

I agree with bar-d say's. I would compare the different grains on paper before I 'd choose which I would hunt with, your gun may not like one bullit weight but love another.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

i also agree-----you need to let the gun make the decision on which ammo it prefers. of course assuming you have the 223 version not the 204 you have many many choices...not as many with the 204.


----------



## tony parkinson (Mar 25, 2010)

ya i have the 223 model. i just just want somethin to get the job done without to much damage.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I've found the Fiocchi 50gr loaded with Hornady V-MAX to be one heck of a factory load. Very accurate, and never had an issue and I have put a couple thousand rounds through my AR.

Cabela's -- Fiocchi .223 Remington 50-Gr. V-Max Ammo

Not worth a crap for reloading though because the hole in the primer pocket is not drilled in the center. No idea why, it just isn't. Just an FYI...


----------



## tony parkinson (Mar 25, 2010)

how much are those?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Link is in red text in my post.... I get them at Cabela's. Usually on sale for $24 / 50.


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

I also like the Fiocci. It is the most accurate factory ammo I have found so far in my Rem 700 SPS and Ruger SR 556. They are a bit more pricey here but still not bad (comparatively) at $35/50. Reloading is still the cheapest and best if you are set up for it.


----------



## tony parkinson (Mar 25, 2010)

well iv been shooting blackhills ammo just because its cheap. it does the job but i want to try 2 get the best i can out of my gun when im out hunting.


----------

